# Very High CPU usage by IE & McAfee



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

Hello everyone,
my problem is the same at this one (which was unresolved) ...

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/802390-mcshield-exe-iexplore-exe-spikes.html

For about a month my CPU usage usually goes through the roof when I open IE, (see attached thubnails).

Looking at the performance logs it seems to be McAfee's McShield.exe which is hogging the CPU. I have tried various scans (e.g. HijackThis, Norton, McAfee, Microsoft), but cannot find any virus or malware, so it could be a "compatibility problem" rather then malware.

I've had my current computer setup for about a year, this this intermittent high CPU problem has only been occurring for approx the last month, possibly an update for Windows or McAfee may be causing a conflict.

Any suggestions on how I can cure this disabling problem of very high CPU usagage , could it still be malware I'm not finding ?, or some kind fault (e.g. conflict) .

Thanks in advance

HotChip

Inspiron 1525, Vista Home premium, McAfee Security centre.

PS McAfee's "Virtual Technician" diagnostic programme did not find any problems with my McAfee security centre.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

A little more info about your system would help.
CPU?
RAM?
Startup list?


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

*Dear HotChip,*
Yes mcafee sometimes causes a system lag.
Could you please tell us which version of Mcafee Security center are you using?


----------



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

Hi Hrlow2,

My PC's specifications are in the thumbnail below,
I didn't think they were relevant as my computer functioned perfectly well until about a month ago.
Other than windows update there have be no deliberate* changes to the software, which has run smoothly for a year. (*I cannot find any malware).

Hi Srprashant,

I can't see any reference to which version of McAfee Security Center, (see thumbnail below), 
The Dell 1525 bought in *2008* came with McAfee pre-installed.

I've done a little more research and I think a possible explanation is I may need my registry cleaned: 
It has never been cleaned since I bought the Dell a year ago, (the computer has been used almost daily).


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I would not recommend touching your registry unless you're a very advanced user


----------



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

srprashant said:


> Well I would not recommend touching your registry unless you're a very advanced user


Not even using a Cleaner like "Registry Mechanic" ?
http://download.cnet.com/Registry-Mechanic/3000-2094_4-10190447.html


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

I would not recommend playing with the registry


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

I would recommend clearing your cookies and temporary internet files using ccleaner
http://www.ccleaner.com/


----------



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

srprashant said:


> I would not recommend playing with the registry
> 
> I would recommend clearing your cookies and temporary internet files using ccleaner
> http://www.ccleaner.com/


 But CCleaner is a registry cleaner



> CCleaner is a freeware system optimization, privacy and cleaning tool. It removes unused files from your system - allowing Windows to run faster and freeing up valuable hard disk space. It also cleans traces of your online activities such as your Internet history. *Additionally it contains a fully featured registry cleaner.*


BTW I deleted my cookies, (without CCleaner), it made no difference to CPU overload.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have seen too many systems ruined enough to require a reinstall of the OS after the owner used those "cleaners". 
They are not very highly thought of by the vast majority here.


----------



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.
I'll have to do something or my processor will be fried, (see attached thumbnail)


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Turn on Task Manager and double click CPU.
What shows the highest usage?


----------



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

hrlow2 said:


> Turn on Task Manager and double click CPU.
> What shows the highest usage?


Internet Explorer, sometimes peaking around 30% of CPU

As busby35242 stated the CPU does settle down after a minute or so, but any activity on IE send CPU rocketing.

BTW Firefox does not exhibit this CPU hogging problem: it peaks around 3.6% of CPU


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if this would work.
you maybe having mcafee security centre 2008 (its a resource hog)
why not upgrade it to version 2009


----------



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

srprashant said:


> why not upgrade it to version 2009


1. No such upgrade exists.

2. It could be IE at fault, there is a recent precident for IE incompatibility with McAfee...



> Due to an issue in Microsoft Windows Internet Explorer 8 Beta, a blank screen is displayed when you launch McAfee Security Center.


[BTW I'm using IE7, and before you ask, yes I have tried IE8 but it made no difference to CPU overload]


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG,
You still using a beta of IE 8 :S


----------



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

srprashant said:


> OMG,
> You still using a beta of IE 8 :S


Nope, IE7 (see my last post).

It was stupid of me to post this question in a forum where the same question had gone unanswered for 45 days.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

please download the latest version of IE ie IE 8
see if there is any difference after installing IE8


----------



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

HotChip said:


> [BTW I'm using IE7, and before you ask, yes I have tried IE8 but it made no difference to CPU overload]


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

im not joking around, just trying my bit to help. If you don't appreciate it, it isn't going to make difference. I have won a bit of appreciation while trying to help people solve their problem. Please wait for another member to help sort out your problem.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

hrlow2 said:


> Turn on Task Manager and double click CPU.
> What shows the highest usage?


Hello there Sniper,
Been searching for you high and low! Hope things are purring along nicely!

Dear Hotchip,
Instead of you telling us that 30% of cpu resources are being used up by IE7, why don't you post a thumbnail of the processes in Task Manager(Your screenshots are excellent,btw), so that we can view what's what there and somebody can offer you sound advise as to how to resolve the problem!see my processes in the thumbnaili've attached.
Don't even dream of reg.cleaners, they are reg. destroyers(I've said this before), and all the hype created is just a mirage!
I have stopped using IE(now i have 8), because the previous versions are like a leaking boat with no island in sight. It's reserved exclusively to download and install critical and important MS updates. I have found safety in FF3 with NoScript addon, etc. You can even choose "Opera" and there are many folks here who use that as thier fav.. Dear Hotchip, I did not "Bold type" anything in my post,because it's universally considered"rude". Why did you Highlight something which i did'nt in my post? My intention was to be of some help and not add to the situation you are already in! I never get personal with anyone unless i know them well enough--- like hrlow2 for example! He's a very senior member . Anyway in any site like this ,like wilderssecurity, blinkingcomputers,etc which are also good(this site tops them all) will not take it easy, the phraseology you have used, in your last post! Carry my best wishes with you! As far as i am concerned, i try to be courteous and if you have found something offensive, kindly excuse me!


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

to Hot Chips
In post 15, you say there is no version 2009?
Why is it listed at the McAfee site then? 
Just called McAfee Internet Security.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

dear hotchips
Im sorry to say this
please get your facts right before you post for a problem


----------



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

perfume said:


> Dear Hotchip,
> Instead of you telling us that 30% of cpu resources are being used up by IE7,
> why don't you post a thumbnail of the processes in Task Manager


1. It would be rather difficult, (but not impossible), to time a screengrab when the IE CPU usage peaks.

2. the graphs and other information I have posted are sufficient to show the situation.

As I have mentioned (in post #13) the CPU overload does not occur with FF, only IE 
so suggestions to change my antivirus software are ill-considered.



srprashant said:


> dear hotchips
> Im sorry to say this
> please get your facts right before you post for a problem


I posted for a solution, not a problem, which apparently I am not going to find here.


----------



## HotChip (May 3, 2009)

> How often should I clean my registry?
> We recommend a complete Windows Live OneCare safety scan once a month.


http://onecare.live.com/site/en-Us/article/registry_cleaner_why.htm


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't even remember how many machines I have worked hard over because some dummy used one of those cleaners because he wanted a faster machine.
When it gets slower because of their actions,they figure they caught a virus and run another cleaner which just makes things worse.
They always seem to know what is best for their machine, so why do they always come here?
99.9% of the people here advise AGAINST that.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

I Ditto that!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

HotChip said:


> 1. It would be rather difficult, (but not impossible), to time a screengrab when the IE CPU usage peaks.
> 
> 2. the graphs and other information I have posted are sufficient to show the situation.
> 
> ...


 Daer Hotchip, Why did you bold type something which i did'nt? that's not really on, isn't it?


----------

